# Anybody tried Vector 3D



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey all,

My 23 week old puppy, Trace and I walk nearly every day in a woods with rustic paths close to our home. Today I decided we'd better start on some kind of flea and tick treatment. I went to the vet's office and they sold me a product called Vector 3D, which I've never heard of. Has anyone tried this stuff, and if you have, what do you think of it?

It seems like every flea and tick treatment out there gets terrible reviews online, including Vector 3D, it's very discouraging.

Chris-


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oops, it's called Vectra 3D.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please and I hate Goggle

real life is not so hard 

add Pissed off consumer reviews"

the complaints law suits pending

Vets fired Over this Pesticide

Its junk could be a killer to the wrong dog

covers extreme hair, loss skin reactions, Neurological changes, kills cats and never let a human touch it :

western drugs does it again  ;D

RUN

Better yet good enough for your mate

Let your pals use it first

Nature is the best

8' inch shrimp earned on the Grill ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

All of them are bad..full of chemicals. Give a natural insect repellant a try. I have been using Sentry products and we have no fleas. I have pulled 2 ticks so far this summer, but even got those with the chemical stuff on my other dogs (now deceased).


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I think I'm going to return this crap and try something else.


----------

